# Internet Explorer seems to be frozen



## Kristy424 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and hope I can find an answer if, hopefully, anyone has ever heard of this particular problem!

One of our computers is running Win98 and when we turned it on yesterday everything worked fine until we opened IE. We can't click on anything in that, though the mouse works everywhere else on the computer. It even works in the ctrl/alt/delete box we have to use to shut the window down since clicking on the 'x' doesn't work either. 

That's as specific as I can be I guess...the mouse works in and on everything but the browser.

Thanks!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Try an IE repair..start>programs>accessories>system tools>system info>tools>IE repair.
Or IE fix. http://windowsxp.mvps.org/iefix.htm


----------



## Kristy424 (Dec 19, 2006)

It's been quite awhile since I used win98 but even when I did, I never knew that option was there. Thank you so much for the help-from me and a grateful daughter!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: you can mark your thread solved..by going to thread tools at the top of the page.


----------

